# Dayton, TN - Lucy



## mkmagu1 (Jun 17, 2002)

I received an email about 2 GSD that are in a high kill shelter, Both dogs need a place to go by this weekend or will be PTS because the shelter is closing, for more information please the note below. I will try to post a picture of one of the dogs later tonight. 



> Quote:If you want info on her, call Heather
> > Holdenfield at 423-605-9917. That
> > is her cell # and she would know about Lucy. They are
> > desperate for someone
> ...


----------



## mkmagu1 (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Dayton TN*

Here is a picture of Lucy as promised.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Dayton TN*

Do you know what the fee is without transport?

I am 1.5 hours from Dayton and I am willing to pull and help with transport for reputable rescue. I can not take on any more fosters at this time.


----------



## mkmagu1 (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Dayton TN*

I just learned that Lucy and the other dogs at the shelter are going to be safe.







Lucy is going to be transported to a foster in Keene NH for anyone in the New England area that might be interested in adopting this girl. PM me if your interested.


----------

